# Connecting an EDTV to a 811



## N0JS (Feb 21, 2005)

Is there any advantage to using a DVI cable to connect an EDTV to an 811 or is there only a difference with a true HDTV and with HDTV signals?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Don't know.. my gut however tells me it depends on the type of technology used for an EDTV. I am assuming the you are asking for the advantage over component vs DVI on an EDTV.


----------



## JohnMR (Jul 12, 2005)

I have a Panasonic ED Plasma in my bedroom. I have it hooked up using component and I get the best PQ with it set to 1080i. 

John


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

JohnMR said:


> I have a Panasonic ED Plasma in my bedroom. I have it hooked up using component and I get the best PQ with it set to 1080i.
> 
> John


AFAIK an EDTV downconverts the Component Vide input to 480p.


----------



## JohnMR (Jul 12, 2005)

Yes it does. However it still gives me a better PQ with it set to 1080i.

John


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

As EDTVs are digital, it should look better with DVI than component. the 811 seems to output 1080i better than 720p or 480p even to digital 720 and 480p sets.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

C'mon, now. Don't wimp out and waste your $$$ on a tv with ED. We all know what ED stands for. Spend a few buck more and get a real HD tv - television for _real _ men.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Actually, Ed TVs look better on non-HD shows. Which is the majority of what we can view currently. Besides maybe this TV is in his or hers bedroom and spending the extra for that extra bit of quality on HD shows is not important. (when i have a little more expendable cash I'm getting a 37" ed plasma for my bedroom).

Calling someone less than a man just because they don't want a TV that only benefits them with a small portion of what they likely watch is simply naive.

Jon

PS the reason that 1080i shows still look good on an EDtv is because of the old saying "Garbage in garbage out" in this case the opposite, start clean and end up clean even if it has to be downconverted from the max resolution. HD still looks great on EDTV's, especially if they are calibrated. Try DVI to see for yourself if it looks better. My guess is that it will look the same. It really boils down to which device, the TV or the sat box does a better job of changing the image to a usable signal.


----------

